# The Kenmore Club, Scotland



## ecwinch (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone stay at this resort lately?  Latest review on TUG is quite dated, have a 24-hold on a June 2013 week.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Check out Diamond Resorts at Yahoo Groups.  It's a U.K. based group of DRI owners (Kenmore is DRI) and many of them have probably stayed there.


----------

